# Photo shoot of Maya



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I took a few nice photos of Maya









Bonus: a photo of Marshmallow


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Awww what contented and happy birds they are. Lovely.


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

absolutely happy birds


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

She's gorgeous, you have great photography skills too!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Chewy's twin!  so gorgeous!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwwwwww!!!!!! How absolutely adorable  Fantastic photos, too!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Love the pics, so full of light and contentment with those fluffy, happy birdies


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Maya and Marshmallow*

Beautiful shots of beautiful birds! What mutation is Maya?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

totally gorgeous!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

So gorgeous! Love the coloring


----------

